
Almost 700k Californians moved out last year, many ended up in Texas - SQL2219
https://www.dallasnews.com/business/real-estate/2019/12/10/almost-700000-californians-moved-out-of-state-last-year/
======
SQL2219
...140,000 people moved to D-FW last year

------
homereviews
Many Californians are also moving to Las Vegas. The cost of living is
significantly less - and this includes rental prices. I have seen prices under
$1,000 per month for condos and townhomes: [https://homereviews.com/us/nv/las-
vegas/homes-for-rent/](https://homereviews.com/us/nv/las-vegas/homes-for-
rent/)

